# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Zerwane ścięgno mięśnia nadgrzebieniowego prawej ręki.

## julainz

Czy w Polsce jest możliwość operowania zerwanego ścięgna mięśnia nadgrzebieniowego jeżeli tak to gdzie.Od marca mam ograniczone ruchy ramienia.prawego.Podnoszenie powyżej 60 stopni powoduje bul.Do maja myślałem że samo przejdzie.W maju udałem się do ortopedy i poprosiłem o zabiegi fizykoterapełtyczne.Zabiegi jakie miałem do tej pory nie doprowadziły do poprawy.Dwa tygodnie temu fizykoterapełta zaproponował abym wykonał usg.Badanie usg wykazało zerwanie ścięgna.Rozumie że bez operacji nie uzyskam możliwości uniesienia ręki w górę.Pracuje fizycznie i jest to mi w pracy niezbędne pomimo że mam 55 lat.Wiem że o nadmiernym obciążaniu ręki nie będzie już mowy.Obecnie w internecie znalazłem informacje o badaniach rezonansem magnetycznym i skierowanie na te badania otrzymałem.Będą w przyszłym roku.Załatwiłem również sobie od 16 stycznia ćwiczenia indywidualne usprwniające.
Prosze o możliwe szeroką informacje,w internecie nie mogę dowiedzieć się co mógłbym w swojej sprawie zrobić.Czy wogóle jest możliwość na operacje czy zabieg w Polsce.
Z góry dziękuje za jakąkolwiek informacje.

----------

